# Black students given "ghetto" names in yearbook



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

What the hell was this idiot thinking? If someone ruined my child's senior yearbook, I'd want to beat them to death with it;

http://www.msnbc.msn.com:80/id/25419359/from/ET/

*Blacks given 'ghetto' names in SoCal yearbook*

*School official calls error 'atrocious,' says action will be taken*








updated 8:44 p.m. ET, Fri., June. 27, 2008

COVINA, Calif. - Phony "ghetto" names were printed under a yearbook photo of Black Student Union members at a suburban Los Angeles high school, leaving some angry students and parents calling for an apology and a reprint.

"Tay Tay Shaniqua," "Crisphy Nanos" and "Laquan White" were among the nine names placed next to the club's photo in Charter Oak High School's yearbook, Charter Oak Unified School District Superintendent Clint Harwick said.

"A yearbook is very significant and something you always hold on to," said Toi Jackson, whose daughter, Evanne, is a BSU member at the school in Covina. "When she shows it to her kids she will have to explain why she has the name Crisphy."

School ended about two weeks ago, and authorities said the names were discovered only after the yearbooks were handed out.
"Someone was just trying to be funny, but it's not funny," said Jordan Smith, a BSU member. "It's upsetting. It's a mistake that should not have been overlooked."

*Board president calls it 'atrocious'*
The district office and the school were closed Friday. Joseph M. Probst, the school board's president, called the incident "atrocious" in an interview with the San Gabriel Valley Tribune.

"I am sure the students will be spoken to and given an apology if they haven't been already," he said.

Probst said the student responsible for the names will be a senior next year. He did not know the student's race or gender but said that "appropriate actions will be taken."

Students were given printed stickers with the correct names to put into the yearbook.

But some of the BSU members and their parents want the books recalled and reprinted. Toi Jackson told the Tribune that on the last day of school, her daughter was given a handful of stickers and told to pass them out to her friends.

"How humiliating," she said. "The school is responsible, and they ask the victim to pass out the stickers."

Officials at the 2,000-student school about 30 miles east of downtown Los Angeles say the student body is about 4.5 percent black, 45 percent Hispanic and 30 percent white.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another article on nic names:

*Not your father's nicknames when teens talk to parents*

By Ellen Freeman Roth

Globe Correspondent / June 28, 2008

"Mom and Dad" and "Mr. and Mrs." are so passé. Call them Big Anne, P-Money, and G-Dog. Their kids do. So do their kids' friends.

Among some teenagers and twentysomethings, "Mom and Dad" are giving way to slangy, quirky nicknames.
Sometimes the nicknames spring up impromptu. Other times they migrate from kids' shorthand references for their parents into pet names. The simplest are variations on first and last names.
Consider "Shar Shar," the name a daughter's friend gave to Sharon Levitan in Weston.
" 'Shar Shar' sounds like I'm a cockapoo or something," Levitan lamented. "If they came up with something a little more mature, I wouldn't mind, since with these kids a nickname means you're endeared to them."
The change in the way these children address their parents probably stems from baby boomers' less authoritarian child-raising practices. Technology is a factor, too, given the offhand style that people use in instant messages and cellphone texts. The Internet has made people comfortable using names that are not their own - in particular, the frequent use of screen names online has made naming a bit more elastic, said Cleveland Evans, a psychology professor at Bellevue University in Nebraska who is a former president of the American Name Society, a group that studies the cultural significance of names. Screen names, he said, "might have made people freer to think of the same person addressed by multiple names, and that's what nicknaming is."
Lisa and Michael Josephson of Old Greenwich, Conn., are Mama Jo and Papa Jo, names coined by their daughter's friend. Timothy Sweet of Watertown began calling his father "Sweet Man" a dozen years ago on a Boy Scout trip. Sweet likewise has nicknames for his friends' parents, including "Glenzo" for Glen and "Pina" for Patricia.
Sarah Switlik, 18, a Babson College student from Princeton, N.J., said her mother, Pam, wasn't thrilled at first when Sarah called herP-Money. "Initially my mom said, 'Really, Sarah,' exasperatedly. Now when she's texting she signs off, 'Love, P$.' It makes her feel like one of the girls."
Walter Chick's sons renamed him "Atahualpa" (pronounced Atta-who-all-pah) when they were learning about the Incan sovereign. "I thought it was pretty bizarre," said Chick, who lives in Winchester.
But the name grew on him, so now he's Atahualpa - or sometimes Dada-hualpa or just Hualpa. "They'll call, 'Hey, Atahualpa!' and I'll come over."
Caroline Gaulin, 22, of Greenwich, Conn., yelled "My bad, G-Dog!" to her father, Dan, during a basketball game to make light of an error she'd made. "After that we started calling him G-Dog," she said. "Now he loves it."
That's not the case for all parents. Barbara Gross of Wellesley, a fund-raising professional who has two daughters in their early 20s, doesn't have a nickname, and she doesn't want one.
"It's really important for young people to know that they have role models who have more life experience and wisdom under their belts, so there's a polite and respectful distance," she said. "To me, a nickname connotes a friendliness that crosses that line."
Robert Reifsnyder, a psychologist and family therapist at Massachusetts General Hospital's Department of Child Psychiatry, said nicknames are healthy because it means children are inviting parents into their world.
"One of the reasons they might do it and we didn't is they've been brought up to give their opinions and speak their minds," Reifsnyder said. It's also a way for children to shift the relationship as they get older, he said. "Maybe they experience a little more power or equality by the process of naming you."
Katherine Donahue, 16, of Weston said many of her friends refer to their parents by nicknames, "but only a few of us do it to their faces." When two friends were visiting, she herself used "Big Anne" in frustration within earshot of her mother. Big Anne turned around quickly.
"All three jaws dropped, almost in suspense," recalled Katherine's mother, Anne. "I tried to get the better of her and her friends and said, 'What was that? Big Anne? I love it! I've never had a nickname and always wanted one. Thanks!' " Donahue said her daughter and daughter's friends now affectionately call her Big Anne.
Her son, however, thinks it's disrespectful, so he and his friends haven't adopted the nickname. "He does not approve," she said.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar...fathers_nicknames_when_teens_talk_to_parents/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

That second article is the problem in a nutshell.Parents trying to be their kids friend, hey nothing wrong with being your kids friend as long as youre mom or dad first and always. I would never adress my parents bby their first names unless introducing them and my kids/grandkids all call me papa or dad. they have to respect you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That second article is the problem in a nutshell.Parents trying to be their kids friend, hey nothing wrong with being your kids friend as long as youre mom or dad first and always.


It goes deeper than that; many, many parents these days instantly take the side of their children against police, teachers, coaches, and every other authority figure imaginable.

A few months ago, a young teenage punk was waiting in the car for his mother who was shopping at Walmart. He decided to alleviate the boredom by ramming a shopping cart into the driver's door of a brand-new Toyota, causing thousands of dollars damage. There were FIVE independent witnesses who pointed the kid out, plus security cameras caught the whole thing on videotape. In spite of watching her son do it, plain as day on videotape, the mother insisted we were "picking on" her son and refused to believe her little angel was guilty of anything.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Of course, their little cherubs do nothing wrong "Not Johnny he is a good boy" Always quick to blame something or someone else rather than sitting down with the kid and having a meaningful conversation to find out what the real root of the problem is.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> It goes deeper than that; many, many parents these days instantly take the side of their children against police, teachers, coaches, and every other authority figure imaginable.


I have heard it too. Another strange reaction is some parents care more about what happens to the other kid. They seem to care less about what their future inmate has done but want to make sure that the other kid involved gets in trouble too.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

CJIS said:


> Always quick to blame something or someone else rather than sitting down with the kid and having a meaningful conversation to find out what the real root of the problem is.


In my house that was code for I'm going to get my ass kicked until I figure it out compliments of *Dad*.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> COVINA, Calif. - Phony "ghetto" names were printed under a yearbook photo of *Black Student Union* members


Maybe nothing would have happened if certain people played nice with *all* of the student body and didn't segregate themselves..


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

If I EVER talked back to a teacher (or any adult), my dad promised I would get "a back-hander you'll never forget"... 

Nevermind vandalism, stealing or other crimes... I would have been killed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

The comprehensive guide to child discipline;

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=beat


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

That Is Friggin Precious Bruce!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

It all boils down to Respect and Responsibility. People Have no respect for them selves or others and refuse to take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I got the one-handed chauffeur reach around many a times.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

*http://www.playerappreciate.com/pimphandle.asp*

This thread is now about your pimp name. :baby21:

*Here is mine:*

*Mr. White Chocolate S. Beautiful*

*or:*

*Devious Honey Fuller Ice (my favorite)*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Vicious D. C. Sneed*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Professor Truth Pike Dogg*


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

..Silicon Slick B. Flow..


----------

